# HI! This site is a wonderful idea.



## tenor_singer (Apr 14, 2004)

HI! I am the advisor for a small high school in NE Ohio. My actual teaching degree is in mathematics and physics, and what theater knowledge I have is from being the artistic director for a local community theater that had a MARVELOUS technical director. Needless to say what technical knowledge I have is limited to observations of this gentleman and "interpretations" of his mensa-level explainations. I may post what may seem like an elementary question (my first quesion was actually posted by my wife, daria, regarding 30+ year fresnels and whether their sockets could be upgraded ... thank you ship for the answer) from time to time and I thank you all in advance for your understanding.

Also I have let my stage manager and technical director know about this site, so hopefully they will be signing in and saying "hi" soon!! Any advise you can give them will be greatly appreciated.

Again HI!!!!!


----------



## Pocado (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome on!!! Hope you like it here!

Pocado


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 14, 2004)

tenor_singer, hope we can be of as much help as possible! Rest assured, your first question is not elementary, but luckily, lamps and their associated parts are definitely ship's specialty. Enjoy the site and I hope to see you around often!


----------

